
The funnel of human experience - tanklessmilk
https://www.lesswrong.com/posts/SwBEJapZNzWFifLN6/the-funnel-of-human-experience
======
tanklessmilk
You often hear startups using the term: man hours to describe how popular
something is.

YouTube uploads x amounts of years of content every minute.

Cool to see it illustrated across time.

